# Mirlo y un simbólico número: ¡10.000!.



## coquis14

*Esa avesita respondelotodo ha alcanzado nada más y nada menos que 10.000 mensajes y** esta **es mi pequeña forma de homenajearla.*

*¡Felicidades!*


----------



## SDLX Master

Well, well, well...* 10K Gratz* on the milestone dear! Keep them coming!*  *


----------



## bb008

*Vaya Mirlo que número...¡Felicidades por tus 10.000 post, y que siga la fiesta!*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Sallyb36

Wow Mirlo, well done!!!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicidades Mirlo por los primeros 10.00!!

*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades Mirlo!​
Es un gran marcador para una gran forera. Siempre es un gusto encontrarte en una thread, me gusta mucho leer tus sugerencias y opiniones.

Un abrazo grande y un regalito


----------



## gatogab

*Viejos 10.000. *​ 
Brindemos a los que vendrán.​ 
Felicidades, MIRLO.​ 
*gg*​


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> *Viejos 10.000. *​
> 
> 
> 
> *Nuevos 10.000 *​
> 
> 
> Brindemos a los que vendrán.​
> Felicidades, MIRLO.​
> 
> *gg*​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades Mirlo por todas tus aportaciones.  
Siempre se aprende de tí.

Un abrazo,
*​


----------



## Mirlo

Coquis que dulce eres, ni me di cuenta,..Qué Dios te bendiga, mmmm se puede decir esto o no?

SDLX Master, muchas gracias, sé que pronto me alcanzarás.

bb008..mi venezolana preferida... muchísimas gracias.

Sally..I could not do it without you!!!

Rayness un encanto de verte por aquí, gracias a ti también.

Tampiqueña- Gracias por el Osito!!!! Besos!!!

*Gatogab....*me encantó la foto!!! Qué bella, con todo mi corazón te lo agradezco.

*Kibramoa*...La flor es tan bella...como tú, muchas gracias.


----------



## coquis14

Sí , soy un dulce de leche.


----------



## gatogab

coquis14 said:


> Sí , soy un dulce de leche.


 
¡Manjar blanco, coquis....
Cuantos recuerdos!!!! 
*Ahora solo NUTELLA. *: mica male comunque.

gg


----------



## romarsan

*Felicidades preciosa. Llego con un poco de retraso, me entretuve buscando a este amigo que estaba muy ilusionado con venir a tu fiesta.

Me encanta encontrarte por los hilos.

Un beso

*


----------



## Mirlo

Romarsan, nunca es tarde para celebrar, me gustó el "invitado".
Abrazos y besos, tu amiga Mirlo


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Felicidades Mirlo!!!!*
*Bisous!*


----------



## Mirlo

silvia fernanda said:


> *Felicidades Mirlo!!!!*
> *Bisous!*


 
Silvita, cada dia mejor, pronto me alcanzas.
Muchas gracias.
Besos, Mirlo


----------



## Camilo1964

Mirlo:

Me entero muy tarde de este postiversario pero igual espero que sean muchos más, para todos podamos seguir disfrutando de tu talento y forma especial de ser.

Felicidades,

Camilo


----------



## Mirlo

Camilo1964 said:


> Mirlo:
> 
> Me entero muy tarde de este postiversario pero igual espero que sean muchos más, para todos podamos seguir disfrutando de tu talento y forma especial de ser.
> 
> Felicidades,
> 
> Camilo


Muchísimas gracias Camilo. Estoy muy feliz de poder compartir este foro con todos ustedes..... También te considero una persona muy especial.
Saludos,


----------



## UVA-Q

WOW!!!! Llego casi en tus 11,000 pero no quise dejar pasar la oportunidad de feliciarte...Espero que sean muchos más.

Saludos!


----------



## Vampiro

Pufff... llego tarde a todos los festejos.
Ya debes estar cerca de los 11.000, pero de todas maneras un gran abrazo.
Aunque coincidimos poco, me encanta leerte.
Prometo acercarme más seguido a este sector del foro.
Besos.
_


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Mirlo, llego 723 posts tarde!!!
¡Así que te felicito por esos casi 11.000!!!!! (¡válgame Dios, cómo corre tu contador!)

¡Saludos!


----------



## chamyto

Uno más que se une a la felicitación, aunque sea tarde


----------



## Mirlo

Uvita, muchísimas gracias...

Vampiro, mi vampiro favorito , no es una celebración sin ti. Gracias y a mi también me encanta tu aporte, siempre correcto y al detalle.

Lady Jekyll, nunca es tarde para celebrar!!! Gracias, 

Chamito, tienes razón la celebración continúa!!! ¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## turi

Tantos meses de fiesta y yo sin enterarme...

Ya te felicito los once mil y pico y espero no perderme otra celebración como esta!!!

Que podamos disfrutar de tu participación durante por lo menos un billón de posts más!!

Un saludo, 

t.


----------



## Mirlo

Turissa, muchísimas gracias por el apoyo y la comprensión (yo que siempre ando con el apuro a veces se me funden los cables). Me alegro que te unas a la celebración.
Te quiere, M.


----------



## Fernita

Perooooooooooooooooooooooo, digo lo mismo que Vampiro, y veo que ya tenés más de 11000 posts.
*Igual te felicito y te mando un gran abrazote,*
Fernita.


----------



## Mirlo

Fernita said:


> Perooooooooooooooooooooooo, digo lo mismo que Vampiro, y veo que ya tenés más de 11000 posts.
> *Igual te felicito y te mando un gran abrazote,*
> Fernita.


 Muy agradecida...besos,
Mirlo


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pues yo llego aún más tarde que Vampiro, ya para felicitarte por los once mil, chiquilla, y de paso casi felicitarte las Navidades - porque mira que llego tarde.

Mil  besos


----------



## Mirlo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues yo llego aún más tarde que Vampiro, ya para felicitarte por los once mil, chiquilla, y de paso casi felicitarte las Navidades - porque mira que llego tarde.
> 
> Mil besos


 Querida Valeria:
Como dije antes: Nunca es tarde para celebrar, me alegra mucho que estes "aquí". Felices Pascuas a ti, también.


----------

